# NEXT IUI GIRLS MEET - APRIL/MAY



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thought it was about time to organise another meet up ..... seems ages ago since the Januray one.

I am quite happy to organise it if people would like me to.

Please can you let me know if you are interested and also what dates are good for everyone.

Once I have got a few dates I will perhaps do a vote to see which is the most popular.  

Also can you let me have some ideas of where we would like to meet or is everyone happy to go back to the Beales Hotel in Buckingham again

Thanks

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh another meet ... Great.

April is busy for me. Lots of birthdays (including me!!)  and easter. So May is better. Def can't do 29th April. 

Happy to go back to buckingham or am open to offers for another venue!! 

Will be nice to se you all when it's not freezing outside !!

Starr xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

To be honest May is better for me to, as only getting half pay in April (don't get paid for my 2 weeks I was off sick for), also my mum's birthday,and MIL over from the States which takes up 2 weekends!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

early may would be good for me as we both have our birthdays later on and it gets a bit busy 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Early is best for me to as its our wedding anniversary the last weekend and weekend b4 we have a wedding on the Saturday, but don't arrange around me, I always get your birthday wrong Kim thought was the 1st weekend the Fri  day x

Tx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hurray!!!  Another meet would be fab.

I'd prefer to avoid the weekend of 6th and 7th May (although it wouldn't be impossible to come just tricky) but any other May weekend is fine.

Thanks for offering to organise it Moomin - you're a star!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Count us in,May sounds ideal 

Moomin-yell up if you need any info on the hotel 

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Early May sounds good to me - would be great to meet you all. Don't think DH will come though!!

Jess xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

I'd love to come too.

April is very busy but May is pretty clear.

Thanks for organising it Moomin


Rachel B xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

I would love to come and meet you girls, but it is a bit far for me. Will be with you in spirit though.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Julie,

I'm in Chester so I guess it's probably about the same travel time as you. My geography is terrible   .

Dx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have added a poll with dates in May, please put those you can attend, thanks T x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh candy - you're giving the game away signing yourself T!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Doods,

Hope you can come !! 

We will stay over again cos its well worth it    Cant wait 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

T for 'Top Totty'


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I can do any weekend in may... i know boring life eh!!

Really looking forward to it esp is some old but unknown faces can come....

Does that make sense??

Have voted for all except last as its a bank holiday and my neices birthday!

LoVe K

Though i'd join you Candy!!  xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

You mean your real name isn't Starr


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

And i bet you were christened Murtle??   

ps lovely to see you back on form honey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I was just thinking the same Starr, we missed you Murtle xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy

Thanks for doing the poll

M
xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello chaps!
Would love to come this time. It's likely to be when I'm going through my next IVF, so won't be able to drink, though! Will need to check diary and with DH... can I let you know for certain next week, Moomin?
Love Claire xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire - that is fine , and don't worry about not drinking.... I dont' drink either!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

7 out of 8 of us can do the first weekend in May, we need more votes, come on guys xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Boo,

Starr aka "k"
Candy aka "T"

Thats it Im off to change my name  

Anywho-daft question but if I can make all the dates do I click all of them  

Kelly aka dumb blonde


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Could possibly make the 13th. I have an exam that day & we were due to go out on the lash afterwards but with the FA cup also on that day may be wise to get out of Cardiff.

Can't do the 6th - wedding anniversary so I suppose I should do something slushy & romantic.

Taking my Dad to Cornwall/Devon for a week on the 20th so the last 2 dates are also out for me.



starr said:


> And i bet you were christened Murtle??


....no. but I really am a turtle 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just bumping this up as it had dropped to page 2!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Only just noticed this one girls!

Count me in - could do anytime in May except first weekend - 6th/7th.

Buckingham would suit me fine - not sure I'd want to venture further afield by then without DH and he won't come! 

Cathy


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Unfortunately unable to make any dates in May. Away on holiday for the 1st 2 dates & then birthdays over the last 2 dates.
Sorry


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

6th May is looking to be the best date so far (my weekend off work to!!!!)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey had slipped to page 2!!!!

Any more takers?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like the 6th May is the most popular date so if everyone is in agreement?

Moomin

xxxx


----------

